# VM Lionhead doe... rehome: NJ/ Philadelphia area



## GalacticBunny (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm posting this here as I feel this forum is the best place to find someone knowledgable and dedicated to caring for my very special bun. I'm very regretful to post this, but I have made the decision to look for a new home for my rabbit, Willow. She is a VM broken orange, single mane lionhead doe, just a little over 6 months of age. She is absolutly striking in appearance, with one bright blue eye and one split brown/ blue eye. I recently picked up a second job, and I will be returning to school full time in September on top of an already stressful work week. I've been feeling more and moreoverwhelmed by the pressures of caring for all of my animals, and I just don't have enough time in the day to devote the attention I want to give to them all (on top of the 3 bunnies, we have 6 birds, two of which are large Macawsthat require copious amounts of attention). Willow's litterbox habits are far from perfect, so she has been spending her days inside her cage while the other buns are free to roam when we are not home. I feel absolutly terrible about this- it is unfair and I want to find someone who will be willing to devote more time to her litterbox training and ultimately allow her to roam outside of her cage. I just don't have enough hours in the day to give her the attention that she needs. She is a very unique character. Outside of her cage, Willow is *by far* one of the most cuddly rabbits I've ever encountered. She is outgoing, curious, and the queen of bunny flops. She will run up to you, nudge you for a pet, and proceed to flop down in pure happiness after a few pets on the nose. Unlike most rabbits I've owned or met, she will remain in her relaxed floppy position and allow you to stroke her entire body, just sitting there grinding her teeth in contentment. However, Willow, like many female rabbits, has some issues with cage aggression. She is protective of her cage and will grunt and occasionally lunge upon entering her territory. She needs someone patient and experienced in owning rabbits. I myself have the patience and gentle hand required, but am severly lacking in time. It breaks my heart, as she has so much potential to be such an awesome pet, I just don't have enough time in each dayto devote to her.

PLEASE, if you are interested in taking on this lovely little girl, CALL me (Becca) at 856-266-8509 or EMAIL [email protected] Please, please, serious inquiries only. I am willing to travel to drop her off within reasonable distance, or meet half way for longer distances. 



I'll have some recent pictures posted shortly. Until then, you can see some baby pictures of her in my blog.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 18, 2009)

I volunteer for a rescue. I will ask around to see if anyone is looking for a female lionhead.


----------



## GalacticBunny (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you, I really appreciate it.


----------



## JimD (Sep 4, 2009)

What a little cutie!!

Any updates??


----------



## Pipp (Sep 4, 2009)

What an amazingly cute bunny! 

If she's only six months old, her litter habits should improve, especially when she's spayed. Pipp went from ridiculous to near perfect. 

Willow didn't end up bonding with Elmer I gather? I find looking after my pairs are almost as easy as singles. Same with trios. But yeah, cleaning up after a messy bunny is a pain. And one messy bunny makes the other bunnies messy. 

I have an unneutered boy and now two unspayed girls and the work load seems 10 times worse than the others. 

Hope it all works out for you both. 


sas :clover:


----------



## JimD (Sep 4, 2009)

Is she spayed?


----------



## GalacticBunny (Sep 5, 2009)

No, she is not spayed, yet. I understand that spaying her may very well help in improving her litterbox habits, and I fully intend on having her spayed in the near future, also in hopes of curbing some of her dominance towards Elmer. However, it is not even amatter of her messiness being a pain to deal with; It is soley a matter of _time_. Yes, she is well cared for, her cage is kept clean and she is provided pellets, hay, fresh water and vaggies daily. I just don't have enough time in my day to give her enough _interaction._It's not fair to her. As far as the possibility of bonding Elmer and Willow, the main problem seems to be a constant fight for dominance. I continue to introduce them in new, neutral places, but I just don't trust leaving them together. As of now, it looks as though she is here to stay, at least for a while, as I refuse to give her to just anyone... my reason for rehoming her is to give her a _better_ home, a home that has more time to devote to her,not just get her of my hands so to speak.


----------



## JimD (Sep 5, 2009)

*GalacticBunny wrote: *


> No, she is not spayed, yet. I understand that spaying her may very well help in improving her litterbox habits, and I fully intend on having her spayed in the near future, also in hopes of curbing some of her dominance towards Elmer.


The reason I asked is because a spayed/neutered bunny is a bit easier to rehome if needed.


----------



## Rich Girl (Sep 8, 2009)

Is the picture That Jim D posted your bunny? I am confused. 
I always wanted a blue eyed lionhead bunny. Where in NJ are you? Can we meet somewhere? I can go up to Baltimore, MD or Wilmington, DE, maybe?
:highfive::bunnydance:


----------



## GalacticBunny (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, the picture JimD posted is of Willow, at 8 weeks of age. She is for the most part full grown now (still has some filling out to do though), but looks just about exactly the same as in that pic. I'll send you an email and we can chat.


----------



## JimD (Sep 11, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## GalacticBunny (Sep 11, 2009)

Hiroko (Rich Girl) is interested in Willow; we have been chatting through email and are just trying to arrange a suitable time for her to meet Willow. I'll keep you guys posted!


----------

